# Marantz SR620, no enciende display ni funciona preamp



## EdgardoCas (Abr 19, 2018)

Buen día. Tengo este sintoamplificador con dichas fallas. La potencia funciona y el relay se activa correctamente. En la parte de preamplificación tiene un 4558, significa que a esta etapa se la debe alimentar con +12vcc y -12vcc, ¿estoy en lo cierto?; solamente me llegan -14vcc y en la fuente de alimentación no encuentro los reguladores que "hagan dicho trabajo". Hay un 7805 que supongo será la alimentación del display.
Luego con más tiempo y en casa aporto más datos. Por lo pronto, el manual de servicio no se consigue vía web; si alguien tuvo que lidiar con uno de estos aparatos y tiene al menos algo, será bienvenido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Buen día. Tengo este sintoamplificador con dichas fallas. La potencia funciona y el relay se activa correctamente. En la parte de preamplificación tiene un 4558, significa que a esta etapa se la debe alimentar con +12vcc y -12vcc, ¿estoy en lo cierto?; solamente me llegan -14vcc. . . . .


Eso hace presuponer que falta +14Vcc
Mira en el datasheet del IC por donde se alimenta y sigue las pistas de la rama *+ *para encontrar donde se extravió la tensión.
No necesariamente  deben existir reguladores, podrían ser *solo *un par de zener


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 19, 2018)

Viendo una foto en la web, me encuentro con una resistencia de 10 ohms (supongo, es la que está entre el disipador y los capacitores grandes); que recibe 47 volt y los manda al colector de un 2SD1265; en mi equipo está evidentemente abierta (medí un par de Mgohms). Mi confusión viene porque tiene 5 bandas poco distinguibles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

Si va a colector de un transistor de potencia debió haber sido en vida un valor relativamente bajo.
No me convence mucho, pero tal vez sea un regulador NPN + zener y de ahí la tensión faltante 

Mira este *tema*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Con una fuente exterior inyectale los 14 V a dónde falte  y a probar . . .


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 19, 2018)

Agrego la foto que encontré en la web, ahí se ve la resistencia marrón-negro-negro-plata, como decía, entre el disipador y los capacitores grandes:


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Agrego la foto que encontré en la web, ahí se ve la resistencia *marrón-negro-negro-plata*, como decía, entre el disipador y los capacitores grandes:


Eso sería 10 Ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Esas resistencias de 1 o 2 Watts no suelen quemarse solas . . . A la derecha hay un zener ?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 19, 2018)

puse una de 10 ohms 1/4 y se quemó, probé cpn una de 20 y también


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> puse una de 10 ohms 1/4 y se quemó, probé cpn una de 20 y también


Poné una de 10 ohms 10W.... en algún momento largará humo el componente fallado inicialmente 

PD: es en broma, ehhhhhhh!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Tenía un cortocircuito en algún lugar del techo de casa , evidentemente cable vivo tocaba con alguna vibración (tipo si pasaba un gran camión) y me quemaba el fusible (no había ni térmica ni disyuntor) , se oía el cuetazo . . .  Así que armé dos fusibles de 100 A , sabía que iba a sacrificar la llave , puse a mi mujer , mu cuñado , su novia y la nena desparramados por la casa : traten de ver dónde explota. Le di un llavazo rápido y terrible explosión , aquí , aquí , me gritan. Ahí si , agarré escalera y reparé el cable al cual se le había despegado la cinta aisladora berreta en una boca de centro. Todo por no trabajar mucho y seriamente


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 19, 2018)

Me han tomado para la chacota decía mi vieja.
Solucionado!!! Al parecer este transistor 2SD1265 no sería original porque, al separarlo del disipador (era lo único que me quedaba por probar), arrancó todo perfecto!!!!!! Así que ahora tengo que conseguir una mica y listo.
Y sí, Dosme, su cuento del cortocircuito me inspiró!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Ahora ponele una de 25 Watts para la próxima que se pele la mica


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 19, 2018)

Cuando puse una de 20 eran 20 ohms no guases!!!, Al final quedó con una de 10 ohms 1/4watt


----------

